# Can I get Malaseb without prescription?



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

My dog was prescribed this last year by our groomer and we had to get a prescription for it from vet. This year we are going to do the grooming ourselves and need some more of this shampoo so wondered if anyone knew of anywhere I can get it without having to go to vet and pay for a consultation + prescription etc.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Products matching search phrase "malaseb" on VioVet (VioVet.co.uk)

hope that helps


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the online vet I use....
http://www.petmeds.co.uk/nsearch.aspx?keywords=malaseb

But it's saying prescription needed..


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you for the link - but looks like I still need a prescription for it on this site too - seems to be standard on all the UK sites 

Ah well - I'll just get it from vet I guess.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

how long have you got could you get it from the us? would you have time?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

You can get the prescription from the vets and then buy on-line would be cheaper. You dont have to pay for prescription just consultation then.: victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought about ordering from US - but the shipping was astronomical!! Well it's not too bad - I phoned vet and as they seen him in the past they're happy to issue another prescription without a consultation.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

thats good then! so you dont have a money grabbing pig ignorant vet like me then lol


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

No - our current vet is pretty good. But I know what you mean! Took my parrot for a wing-trim once to an avian vet, and he cost a fortune!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Just to let you know - if you did manage to get malaseb form the states without prescription, you'd technically be breaking the law as it's a prescription-only medicine in the UK, even if it isn't elsewhere in the world. Not getting at you or anything, just letting you know.
(if I was your vet I'd have done the same by the way!)


----------

